
Writing Iterators in Julia 0.7 - iamed2
https://invenia.github.io/blog/2018/07/06/iteratorsinjulia07/
======
ChrisRackauckas
Good stuff! While it's nice that the change made things cleaner, it's great to
see it laid out in a more "why should I care?" fashion.

------
omaranto
This change also fixes the Julia issue that bothered me the most personally:
if in a comprehension with nested loops any of the non-outermost ones was over
an empty sequence, you'd get an error.

------
invmatth
Exciting times for the Julia community!

------
cutler
Someone wake me up when Julia reaches 1.0

~~~
newen
Wouldn't hold my breath even then. They decided to split a lot of
functionality in Julia into a standard library, which they will keep changing
indefinitely. There goes my hope of Julia having any API stability.

~~~
KenoFischer
Alternatively, you may see this as a sign that we've thought carefully about
which APIs are stable enough to be part of the long term stability guarantees
of 1.0, and which APIs are not, making it more likely that we'll able to
maintain those guarantees longer.

Also, there nothing really special about code that used to be in base, but is
now in stdlib other than historical accident. It so happened that we used to
ship a git client as part of the language, but the HTTP client was a separate
package, despite the latter probably being a lot more useful to users.
Packages can and do have their own stability guarantees. With the language
itself maturing, I imagine package authors will start taking advantage of this
more.

~~~
newen
Yes I get your viewpoint about long term stability guarantees and feel it's
valid to a certain degree. But I waiting for so many years for Julia 1.0 while
expecting the entire language (base + stdlib) to have API stability for at
least a few years, and hopefully many many years, like Fortran or at least
Matlab.

Also, I wish you guys would have some overarching philosophy w.r.t API
stability in the stdlib. From looking at the github, it seems like the core
developers are just delegating API change decisions in the standard library to
new people who are not as familiar with the code base, without much discussion
at all. I just don't think that is the way the stdlib should be managed.

------
abakus
Code with a mix of _Y%_ #$ and lower_UPPER_CamelCase looks ugly.

~~~
sbjs
Every language looks ugly to someone who doesn't need it ;)

I have learned to ignore the inconsistencies in the languages that I have to
use, especially if it's for a paying gig. Otherwise I would go crazy! Every
single language has them, I'm not kidding.

~~~
s-shellfish
That's a nice practice

